# Does Uber send trade-dress to new drivers?



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Just got my approval to drive today.. Will Uber send me trade-dress or do I have to get/print it myself?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Never mind.. I just re-read the welcome email and it says they have shipped it to me.. So I guess I'll print a temporary one .
Does anyone have a link to the newest one that I can print?


----------



## Pantherjon (Jun 24, 2016)

I got the same e-mail after I signed up..Said they were shipping it to me, been 2 weeks and I haven't gotten it yet..Can't find the link to where I printed mine from..Mine is beginning to look a little ragged and want to print another out, guess next best solution is to use the copier at work..


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

The gal running the Uber booth at Jiffy gave me mine right after I passed vehicle inspection. Received a 2nd one in the mail a week later. You may wanna try your local inspection place.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

This differs based on city/region. When I started (spring '15, Madison) no trade dress was either provided or even mentioned. None was required to operate anywhere. Since then there was a change in TNC pickup rules at the local airport and window signage is required when operating for hire on airport property. But even this is loose, drivers are on their own for making whatever sign they deem fit as long as airport personnel can identify the sign. I simply printed and laminated a coaster sized Uber logo and pop that up in my windshield whenever I'm at the airport


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Here you go, fellas...the new official Uber Trade Dress. Print this out nice & big then plaster it to your front and back windshields...


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Uber goatse!


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't have the new one on my page, but you can download the old uber one... Link in my sig below


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

ACHUMA said:


> Here you go, fellas...the new official Uber Trade Dress. Print this out nice & big then plaster it to your front and back windshields...


I can't breathe from laughing so hard!


----------

